# Opportunity for Master Thesis with FreeBSD system



## Moaz (Jul 13, 2009)

Dear All,

There is an Opportunity for Master Thesis that may be intersted to students who work with internals of FreeBSD :



> Title : Operating System Integration
> 
> Abstract : Some operating systems provide useful features that don't exist in other systems. In the case of data storage in file systems, one operating system could provide advanced techniques in data and file manipulations and they are needed to be accessed from another operating system that doesn't support them. This thesis aims to integrate a semantics-enabled operating system with another operating system through virtualization technology and to address the issues that are related to data exchanging and synchronization between the host and the guest operating systems while optimizing the performance and resources usage like memory and desk space.
> 
> ...



http://dit.unitn.it/~knowdive/theses.php

Good Luck


----------



## aragon (Jul 13, 2009)

Someone too cheap to license ZFS for Windows use that they'd rather virtualize FreeBSD to get it?


----------

